# TiVo Advisors Panel



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Did the TiVo Adviosors Panel cease to exist. I haven't received an email from them since November. Did the kick me out?


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

I haven't received anything lately either.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

What did/does the panel do?


----------



## pvpost (Nov 7, 2007)

My last email from them was March 7th. They had been coming pretty reliably every month before that.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Maybe I deleted the March one.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> What did/does the panel do?


TiVo sent out surveys about once a month to the panel. It asked various questions about TiVo and your use and perceptions on occasion. However, it mostly asked about viewing habits (what apps and content watched) and lots of questions about what movies playing in the theaters we were aware of and which we were planning to see.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

The don't care. Rovi has killed them.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like the last one that I received was March 31st.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

I hadn't received one in quite a while either.
Safe to say, they don't want our opinion


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> What did/does the panel do?


The snarky, but mostly accurate, two-fold answer. 1) It asked select customers questions about features already in development so they could communicate to management they were on the right track. 2) Collected viewing preferences or trends to turn into marketable reports and press releases.


----------



## IDontSpeakMonkey (Apr 5, 2017)

If I had to guess they were fed up with all the angry rants in the other comments section (at least from me) and "no I would not recommend to a friend" ratings. So if they stop asking then they don't have to report that rankings are dropping. Since the either can't or won't do anything about it, they might as well stop asking.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

My last one was earlier this month.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh wow, I hadn't realized that I haven't gotten one lately either. I don't know when my last one was but I have been doing them for years and have never missed a survey.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

sakura panda said:


> My last one was earlier this month.


Interesting. Maybe they are just throttling down how often each person receives them.

I haven't received one since March.


----------



## pvpost (Nov 7, 2007)

I did every one they sent in hopes of winning a prize. No TiVo or Amazon card for me though. Did any of you folks ever win anything in the drawings?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

pvpost said:


> I did every one they sent in hopes of winning a prize. No TiVo or Amazon card for me though. Did any of you folks ever win anything in the drawings?


Nope no prizes for me, have/had participated for a number of years.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

No prize for me.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I did take advantage of the Roamio Pro discount they offered advisors 3? years ago or so.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

No prizes here


----------



## Rugged Ron (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sure they were getting responses they didn't want to hear, so they decided to knock it off. I haven't received one for a few months either.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

March 8 for me. I have received one every month for quite some time. Then they missed Feb, but resumed in March. Nothing since. I assume it's dead.

There was a time TiVo was this cutting edge DVR, with features miles ahead of the craptastic Comcastic DVR. Even DirecTV just had a basic DVR. But now DirecTV has the Genie, which in some areas is better than a TiVo, although the trick play isn't as slick/smooth. And the X1 is a decent unit. I still prefer using my TiVo (I have both TiVo & Genie), but not by much. And whereas using the old DirecTV DVR was barely tolerable, now using a Genie is 90% of using a TiVo.

We used to await new features with baited breath. And tweak 'em and hack 'em and discuss 'em all day long. Now... eh, it's just a DVR, and they all work reasonably well. There is barely any allure to having/using a TiVo these days. And where I used to insist all my friends get one (and sold quite a few for them), now I tell people to get whatever DVR comes with their system.

Honestly, with all the guide problems, were something to happen to my TiVos (I have 3), I don't know what I'd do, but probably not replace them. Maybe try an X1?


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

March 8 for me as well. Was actually wondering about this the other day.


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

I hadn't realized it had been this long. Checking my emails it was early March since I last received one. Haven't missed filling one out for quite a few years.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> Interesting. Maybe they are just throttling down how often each person receives them.
> 
> I haven't received one since March.


I went back and checked the email and it says "It is only being sent to a small group of TiVo subscribers, so your participation really counts."

Maybe it wasn't an advisors survey; I didn't think twice about it when it came in.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

March 7 was the last one for me. And it was actually from Michaela Logan rather than the other guy who took over for her for a while. But nothing since then.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

None since march for me. They were useless anyway as they only seemed interested in what new movies you planned to see. Now they obviously don't give a hoot about customers so they apparently stopped asking.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Even DirecTV just had a basic DVR. But now DirecTV has the Genie, which in some areas is better than a TiVo, although the trick play isn't as slick/smooth


Unfortunately, I may have to return to DirecTV, Cox is charging me too much. Has the Genie improve at all now that ATT&T took over? Sorry for the off topic question.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

IDontSpeakMonkey said:


> If I had to guess they were fed up with all the angry rants in the other comments section (at least from me) and "no I would not recommend to a friend" ratings.


And maybe they were also tired of people leaking content of the surveys despite their request each time not to.

I suspect more likely is that TiVo's new owner, Rovi just doesn't care very much or they're trying to figure out what to do w/this program moving forward in terms of frequency, prizes, types of questions, sensitivity of info revealed in the surveys, consequences for leaking info, etc.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Unfortunately, I may have to return to DirecTV, Cox is charging me too much. Has the Genie improve at all now that ATT&T took over? Sorry for the off topic question.


I haven't noticed any change since ATT, other than the screen saver is the ATT logo instead of the old DirecTV logo.

And yes, it has a screensaver. Drives me nuts (well, not really, but it is aggravating). If you pause it (live or recording, no matter), after a few minutes it switches to a screensaver. No way I am aware of to turn it off. What is this, 1997?



cwerdna said:


> And maybe they were also tired of people leaking content of the surveys despite their request each time not to.
> 
> I suspect more likely is that TiVo's new owner, Rovi just doesn't care very much or they're trying to figure out what to do w/this program moving forward in terms of frequency, prizes, types of questions, sensitivity of info revealed in the surveys, consequences for leaking info, etc.


Probably not leaks. Honestly, there was so little actual "future concept" type questions in these surveys, leakage wouldn't be a problem. Far more likely your second reason.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

astrohip said:


> I haven't noticed any change since ATT, other than the screen saver is the ATT logo instead of the old DirecTV logo.
> 
> And yes, it has a screensaver. Drives me nuts (well, not really, but it is aggravating). If you pause it (live or recording, no matter), after a few minutes it switches to a screensaver. No way I am aware of to turn it off. What is this, 1997?
> 
> Probably not leaks. Honestly, there was so little actual "future concept" type questions in these surveys, leakage wouldn't be a problem. Far more likely your second reason.


Agreed. As a matter of fact I can't remember a single example of anything even remotely sensitive or proprietary much less product roadmap related in the past several years.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

sinanju said:


> The don't care. Rovi has killed them.


this. the guide is pretty much useless now


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tivoknucklehead said:


> this. the guide is pretty much useless now


Aw, come on . . . .


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

astrohip said:


> And yes, it has a screensaver. Drives me nuts (well, not really, but it is aggravating). If you pause it (live or recording, no matter), after a few minutes it switches to a screensaver. No way I am aware of to turn it off. What is this, 1997?


And everybody wanted TiVo to have a screensaver.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Johncv said:


> And everybody wanted TiVo to have a screensaver.


Ha! I remember those battles. The good ol' days!


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Aw, come on . . . .


I have to actively look for guide errors so that Tivo doesn't skip a recording. I never, ever had to do this. Try to set a onepass for a netflix or Amazon Streaming show. you can't do it until days or weeks after the show is out. then even when you can do it, the onepass constantly disappears from "my shows" and has to be re-entered
also, shows will mistakenly show as a repeat when in fact they are first run, so they do not record. The World Poker Tour guide info until recently was misdated by a full year causing me to miss several new episodes. the season finale of Good witch on Hallmark this Sunday still shows it as a repeat of last weeks episode. The new season of Big Brother had to have a new onepass created even to record it .(even though the show name did not change)
and look for the thread about Raging Bull, it was so screwed up it was funny
I could go on

all of this nonsense is since the Rovi merger


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I have to actively look for guide errors so that Tivo doesn't skip a recording. I never, ever had to do this. Try to set a onepass for a netflix or Amazon Streaming show. you can't do it until days or weeks after the show is out. then even when you can do it, the onepass constantly disappears from "my shows" and has to be re-entered
> also, shows will mistakenly show as a repeat when in fact they are first run, so they do not record. The World Poker Tour guide info until recently was misdated by a full year causing me to miss several new episodes. the season finale of Good witch on Hallmark this Sunday still shows it as a repeat of last weeks episode. The new season of Big Brother had to have a new onepass created even to record it .(even though the show name did not change)
> and look for the thread about Raging Bull, it was so screwed up it was funny
> I could go on
> ...


Agreed--needs work and fixing. But the Guide as "pretty much useless now"?  Personally, I don't find that and haven't resorted to ignoring it and only doing manual recordings, despite its unfortunate issues and errors.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Agreed--needs work and fixing. But the Guide as "pretty much useless now"?  Personally, I don't find that and haven't resorted to ignoring it and only doing manual recordings, despite its unfortunate issues and errors.


after reading months of posts regarding 1p, channel lineup, and guide issues, i'd say any opinion of the level of service since the change is very dependent on the individual user experience.

while i really haven't had too many issues in comparison, and my missed recordings have been few, i can easily see why many are as upset as they express.

my latest find while updating 1p's during a few series summer hiatus? updating any "old" 1p (that existed prior to the conversion) from "new only " to "new and repeats" simply doesn't work at all, or only partially (random hits/misses) - the 1p must be deleted and re-created (fingers crossed).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> my latest find while updating 1p's during a few series summer hiatus? updating any "old" 1p (that existed prior to the conversion) from "new only " to "new and repeats" simply doesn't work at all, or only partially (random hits/misses) - the 1p must be deleted and re-created (fingers crossed).


I didn't have that issue, but found that, when transferring Series 2 box Season Passes to a Bolt, I needed to go into each now OnePass and tinker with the settings. I took this as an unfortunate par-for-the-course, with changing generations of technology.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> I didn't have that issue, but found that, when transferring Series 2 box Season Passes to a Bolt, I needed to go into each now OnePass and tinker with the settings. I took this as an unfortunate par-for-the-course, with changing generations of technology.


i attempted to modify 3 existing 1p's last week, and needed to delete and re-create all three in order for them to function as set.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> i attempted to modify 3 existing 1p's last week, and needed to delete and re-create all three in order for them to function as set.


Guess I should be thankful, then, that I only had to go halfway!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> after reading months of posts regarding 1p, channel lineup, and guide issues, i'd say any opinion of the level of service since the change is very dependent on the individual user experience.
> 
> while i really haven't had too many issues in comparison, and my missed recordings have been few, i can easily see why many are as upset as they express.
> ...


I agree with this. I am what I consider to be a very "simple" user of my TiVos (OTA only, new shows only, HD on the major networks only, & no sports) so I have very few guide data problems.

I made a comment recently that I thought it was unlikely that the guide data would get much better and that people who were having constant issues and ended up being stressed out by their TiVos should get rid of them and move on. I think some people thought I was being flippant, I was not entertainment especially TV should not be stressful, we are were we are and I think it is unlikely to change significantly.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

FWIW, TiVo did recently invite advisors (likely only those somewhat near TiVo HQ) for a research study. I was invited and there was an Amazon gift card as compensation. 

I apparently qualified after answering their brief survey and went. Was my first time setting foot inside TiVo HQ. We had to sign an NDA which I'm abiding by.

I'd imagine some other Bay Area TiVo users in the advisors group got the invite besides the others that were in my group.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

That's cool. I still haven't seen anything from Advisors Panel in ages. I wonder why they don't like me anymore.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

Johncv said:


> And everybody wanted TiVo to have a screensaver.


I wish mine did - I have a plasma TV. And OLED will have the same issue too. Dunno why Apple removed plasma specific features as well; they aren't all dead yet and again OLED will have the same issues.

LCD TVs still have screen retention issues too, they just are less noticeable.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I have to actively look for guide errors so that Tivo doesn't skip a recording. I never, ever had to do this.
> .........


I still don't look for any guide errors. Yet my shows still get recorded every week with no intervention by me. So any errors that were in the guide for my One Passes must get fixed before air time.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

DocNo said:


> I wish mine did - I have a plasma TV. And OLED will have the same issue too. Dunno why Apple removed plasma specific features as well; they aren't all dead yet and again OLED will have the same issues.
> 
> LCD TVs still have screen retention issues too, they just are less noticeable.


No, OLED and LED do not have the same issues as Plasma did, OLED has a slight IR potential but it's very rare in the real world and nowhere near what plasma was.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> No, OLED and LED do not have the same issues as Plasma did, OLED has a slight IR potential but it's very rare in the real world and nowhere near what plasma was.


Looks to be very similar to what I see with my plasma today: What Causes OLED Burn-in and How Do I Fix It?

A screen saver would still be very nice.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

DocNo said:


> Looks to be very similar to what I see with my plasma today: What Causes OLED Burn-in and How Do I Fix It?
> 
> A screen saver would still be very nice.


Once again, they are using the term burn-in when that is not the proper term, they even dance around it in that article, but they're wrong, CRTs and plasma got burn in, not OLEDs and to a minor degree LCDs (it should have said LCD in my last post.. there are no "LED" sets at this time) can get image retention, but even then, very simple items can remove that propensity via changes in your viewing habits, and if you're going to leave your 4X more expensive than LCD OLED set on 24/7 to MSNBC I really don't know what to say.. has there ever been a need to watch MSNBC on an OLED over an LCD?


----------



## bobvdk (Feb 18, 2018)

I can tell you with certainty that my LG OLED does retain images. I would really like to have at least the option of a screen saver to come on after some period of time when a family member pauses a show and walks away. 

This really seems like an easy addition and may become more widely valuable as we see wider adoption of OLED.
Please consider this for a future software upgrade.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

DocNo said:


> I wish mine did - I have a plasma TV. And OLED will have the same issue too. Dunno why Apple removed plasma specific features as well; they aren't all dead yet and again OLED will have the same issues.
> 
> LCD TVs still have screen retention issues too, they just are less noticeable.


Apple TV has a screensaver.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

LG OLED's have a screensaver, too...

-KP


----------



## bobvdk (Feb 18, 2018)

Correct. LG OLEDs have a screensaver. All of the LG's internal applications that I use know how to activate a screensaver when paused. Static input (like a paused broadcast image) from the TiVo does not activate the screensaver. I would really like to see TiVo add a screensaver.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It's supposed to activate after 2 minutes, according to their website...

-KP


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> CRTs and plasma got burn in, not OLEDs


OLEDS absolutely can get burn in.

Plamsa's too. My plasma has at least another 3 good years, if not more out of it. Pretending burn in is a solved issue is ignorant, at best.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

DocNo said:


> OLEDS absolutely can get burn in.
> 
> Plamsa's too. My plasma has at least another 3 good years, if not more out of it. Pretending burn in is a solved issue is ignorant, at best.


Never said all of them couldn't, I said the article was erroneously referring to IR as burn-in, and while there have been scattered cases of OLED burn-in, it's almost always in scenarios that would have caused burn-in with a CRT or plasma too. I'm also always clear to mention that there are simple steps any user can use to avoid burn-in or image retention.

However this all has nothing to do with the Tivo Advisors Panel


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

We have been through this before. TiVo has a screen saver - it is called Live TV. Leave you TiVo on a menu screen and after a few it will drop down to Live TV. 

Where Live TV is not available, on the Mini or on apps like Plex, a bouncing icon shows up after a few minutes. 

TiVo HAS A SCREEN SAVER!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

bradleys said:


> We have been through this before. TiVo has a screen saver - it is called Live TV. Leave you TiVo on a menu screen and after a few it will drop down to Live TV.
> 
> Where Live TV is not available, on the Mini or on apps like Plex, a bouncing icon shows up after a few minutes.
> 
> TiVo HAS A SCREEN SAVER!


This is true for live TV, but if you pause a recording it will stay paused forever.

I don't think this is a problem unless you take a month's long vacation at leave the TV on, because you won't ever be pausing on the same recording at the same time.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

bobvdk said:


> I would really like to see TiVo add a screensaver.


LOL, you're definitely new here. Will never happen because it's not The Tivo Way (tm).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

bradleys said:


> TiVo HAS A SCREEN SAVER!


Live TV is not a universal screen saver, which you very well know.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> Live TV is not a universal screen saver, which you very well know.


The only use-case that tivo does not have a screen saver is if you pause recorded content. Each of the OTA apps comes with their own screen saver. Mini has a screen saver. If you are paused in the buffer, or if you are on a menu screen - the screen saver is LIVE TV

TiVo has a screen saver

If you want pictures of your cat - get a computer or use Chromecast


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bradleys said:


> The only use-case that tivo does not have a screen saver is if you pause recorded content. Each of the OTA apps comes with their own screen saver. Mini has a screen saver. If you are paused in the buffer, or if you are on a menu screen - the screen saver is LIVE TV
> 
> TiVo has a screen saver
> 
> If you want pictures of your cat - get a computer or use Chromecast


LIVE TV is not an effective screen saver if the channel you've selected (such as news channels) has certain images that are static and will cause burn in.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> LIVE TV is not an effective screen saver if the channel you've selected (such as news channels) has certain images that are static and will cause burn in.


So now you want live tv to go to a screen saver? So every 20 minutes we would have to press a remote key to confirm we are still watching TV?

That is the most rediculous thing I have ever heard.

Shoot, people get pissed having to confirm they are still using the mini after 90 minutes - now you suggest that we need to be protected from Live TV!


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Screen savers are silent.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bradleys said:


> So now you want live tv to go to a screen saver? So every 20 minutes we would have to press a remote key to confirm we are still watching TV?
> 
> That is the most rediculous thing I have ever heard.
> 
> Shoot, people get pissed having to confirm they are still using the mini after 90 minutes - now you suggest that we need to be protected from Live TV!


No, I don't think anybody wants that. But leaving a show paused on the screen is a frequent occurrence and a screens saver to assist with a paused screen would be nice. On my 5.5 year old plasma I have some image retention from a Cartoon Network logo. It's not terrible but's noticeable when that section of the screen is white or very light, like when watching a hockey game. I've tried eliminating it but have been unsuccessful using the TV's scrolling bar a few times. It's been there for probably 1-2 years. At this point I wonder if it's actual burn-in, though it doesn't show when the TV is off or if the screen in that area is anything but white or very light.

The point is that image retention happens both with plasmas and OLEDs. Having a screen saver for paused shows would be a nice feature and probably would have helped my TV avoid its issue.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I would need stats to prove that a Paused recording for extended periods of time is a "frequent" occurrence.

Other then that, I will continue to say - TiVo has a Screen saver, because it does. If you look at the behavior differences between a Mini and a stand alone TiVo - every use case that a TiVo would drop into live TV, the Mini drops into a bouncing TiVo image. Why? Because the Mini doesn't have a live tuner to drop into.

One is no more a screen saver than the other. If you are inactive in an OTA app menu, they will drop into their own screen saver.

So, it is completely incorrect to say TiVo does not have a screen saver, because it absolutely does. If "leaving a show paused on the screen is a frequent occurrence" is actually a real statistic and not an internet statistic - then the answer would be to - Dim the screen, like Netflix does.

In no event do we need flying toasters or slideshow photos.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

So I got the new TiVo Advisors Panel email & survey today... oh wait, no I didn't.

_{hey, somebody had to get us back on thread}_


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

bradleys said:


> The only use-case that tivo does not have a screen saver is if you pause recorded content. Each of the OTA apps comes with their own screen saver. Mini has a screen saver. If you are paused in the buffer, or if you are on a menu screen - the screen saver is LIVE TV
> 
> TiVo has a screen saver


Wrong, the YT app does not. Other apps do not in certain use cases. There is no *universal *screen saver no matter how you try to weasel it, which is something Tivo could have easily fixed years ago but chose not to.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> Wrong, the YT app does not. Other apps do not in certain use cases. There is no *universal *screen saver no matter how you try to weasel it, which is something Tivo could have easily fixed years ago but chose not to.


If TiVo impelemented a universal screen saver it would drop the session out of the OTA app... their architecture doesn't allow layering over the OTA apps.

Yeah, we would all LOVE THAT!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Doesn't change the point, sorry. And it's OTT apps.


----------



## FloydFloyd (Mar 16, 2017)

I presume they discontinued the panel right after I won a new Bolt.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Received one recently. The survey went on... and on... and on... and on.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes I got one as well.. it was very long but I still felt good about giving my opinion!


----------



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

I pause recordings all the time and can periodically forget about it as I can get distracted. After reading a few comments in this thread was hoping that I could maybe use a macro that when hitting Pause, also have it go to Menu … which was hoping would force TiVo to go to Live TV eventually (it doesn’t). If TiVo dimmed the screen that would at least be something to help protect screens. Doesn’t sound like there is a solution here for users that pause recordings to avoid a long static image on the screen.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

timbracken said:


> I pause recordings all the time and can periodically forget about it as I can get distracted. After reading a few comments in this thread was hoping that I could maybe use a macro that when hitting Pause, also have it go to Menu &#8230; which was hoping would force TiVo to go to Live TV eventually (it doesn't). If TiVo dimmed the screen that would at least be something to help protect screens. Doesn't sound like there is a solution here for users that pause recordings to avoid a long static image on the screen.


You don't have to worry about static images burning on the screen with today's flat panel. That only applies to the older plasma and CRT screens.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> You don't have to worry about static images burning on the screen with today's flat panel. That only applies to the older plasma and CRT screens.


No, you still do have to worry about screen burn in. OLED displays are popular in high end displays and they too suffer if you display a static image. Like plasmas they do have the ability to shift the image to avoid some of it, but they too suffer from screen burn in. Many early OLED phones have the Android soft keys (back/home/menu) burned in because they were always there.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Worf said:


> No, you still do have to worry about screen burn in. OLED displays are popular in high end displays and they too suffer if you display a static image. Like plasmas they do have the ability to shift the image to avoid some of it, but they too suffer from screen burn in. Many early OLED phones have the Android soft keys (back/home/menu) burned in because they were always there.


That being said, the stories of OLED burn-in are a lot LOT lower than Plasma was and while I wouldn't recommend OLED to those that watch channels with constant banners or boxes, the reports of burn-in are very rare, but do happen.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I had a client who bought an LG OLED at Best Buy a few years ago. He left the stock ticker banner on his screen for hours at a time, and it burned in. He returned it and got a new one.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

This was a weird thread bump. Why choose this old thread to ask a completely unrelated question?


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> You don't have to worry about static images burning on the screen with today's flat panel. That only applies to the older plasma and CRT screens.


LED tvs can get burn in also. I use to work at hhgreg and some of the display LED TVs definitely got image burn in.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I haven't had any burn-in on any of the TVs I had and I often pause the screen for long periods.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes. At work, sometimes we've had LCD and plasma monitors with the same static image on the screen for many months. On 24/7. Only the Plasma monitors got burn in. There was never any burn in from the LCD monitors.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. At work, sometimes we've had LCD and plasma monitors with the same static image on the screen for many months. On 24/7. Only the Plasma monitors got burn in. There was never any burn in from the LCD monitors.


A similar situation here. We have, what's called in the TV biz, a Virtual Monitor Wall. What used to be dozens of CRT monitors in racks with all the cameras, VTRs and other sources, is now just several large HDTV displays with multiple "virtual" monitors in each. Each of those virtual monitors has a white border surrounding and identification text below. When our control room was first built in 2008 they used 55" Plasmas. The TVs had several features to prevent burn-in, including a slight picture shift and a standby mode where a large white band would sweep over the screen. Within months of those plasmas going into use, you could see the Virtual Monitors burned into the TV screens. About 6 years later, we had all the Plasmas switched out to Samsung LCDs. 8 years later, no burn in what so ever.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> That being said, the stories of OLED burn-in are a lot LOT lower than Plasma was and while I wouldn't recommend OLED to those that watch channels with constant banners or boxes, the reports of burn-in are very rare, but do happen.


Yeah I'm not so sure of that with the earlier LG panels, there have been plenty of reports on AVS (including mine, a 2017). Fortunately LG stepped up to replace a bunch of them out of warranty (including mine). And that was less than 3 years after purchase. The burn-in was not from a symbol btw, it affected part of the middle of the screen so was clearly a panel defect.

If the new panel burns-in again, I won't get another LG. I still have my old Panny plasma with tons of hours on it and it never had burn-in.


----------

